# Consulta tonta: ¿Max Vin para un 7805 ?



## lei77o (Mar 23, 2009)

Hola, estuve viendo el datasheet del regulador, pero no me queda claro...
http://mipsa.p.lodz.pl/download/BazaWiedzy/zasilania/LM7805.pdf

Cuanta es la max tension de entrada que soporta el 7805 ?
Porque recuerdo que una vez se me quemo uno, y no estaba recibiendo tampoco demasiada tension...


Muchas gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 23, 2009)

El voltaje maximo que soportan es de 40V, pero se pueden quemar por muchas razones, la mas usuales son que se excede la potencia maxima que soportan, o se provoca un corto que baja el voltaje de entrada a cero

Puedes ver mas detalles en este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-voltaje-78xx-practica-15214/


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2009)

Mira el datasheet donde dice *Absolute Maximum Ratings* (Valores Máximos Absolutos)
Te dice que para un LMXX de salida entre 5 V  y 18 V la entrada máxima admisible es de 35VCC y que para los demás es de 40VCC.
Específicamente en tu caso (LM7805) el máximo es *35VCC*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2009)

Esto está en la hoja de datos que referenciaste. Mas claro...imposible.

Saludos!


----------



## lei77o (Mar 23, 2009)

sip, yo habia entendido eso...
pero yo me acuerdo q una vez se me quemo un 7805, y estoy casi seguro q estaba con una fuente de 20V.

Por eso dudaba...



Pero bueno, muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2009)

lei77o dijo:
			
		

> sip, yo habia entendido eso...
> pero yo me acuerdo q una vez se me quemo un 7805, y estoy casi seguro q estaba con una fuente de 20V.



Y que te hace suponer que se quemó por la tensión de entrada?
Se puede quemar por exceso de disipación, si le estabas sacando mucha corriente y no tenía disipador (o era muy chico).

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 23, 2009)

El 7805 tiene proteccion por sobrecorriente y proteccion por sobretemperatura, es en teoria imposible de quemar.

Se queman por atropellos en la tension de entrada y tambien en la de salida.
Esto ultimo se da cuando se alimenta una carga inductiva sin protecciones, el pico de tension que se produce duarnte la desconexion de la carga los hace percha.


lei77o:  Eso lo mismo que si yo preguntara porque una vez me pateo el higado sin haber comido nada pesado y esperara que alguien lo sepa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Se queman por atropellos en la tension de entrada y tambien en la de salida.


O porque sencillamente al integrado se le dio por quemarse MTBF (Mean Time Between Failures) o FIT (Failures In Time)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> El 7805 tiene proteccion por sobrecorriente y proteccion por sobretemperatura, *es en teoria imposible de quemar*.



Eso mismo...*en teoría no se queman*, pero resulta que los límites de sobre-corriente y sobre-temperatura -en este tipo de reguladores (no los LM317 y familiares)- son bastante interdependientes y la corriente a la que cortan es bastante superior a la nominal, tipícamente 2.5 amperes de corte contra 1 ampere nominal, por lo que la protección, en casos extremos, es bastante "virtual".

Aún así, no es tan fácil quemarlos, sobre todo...si no sabemos como corno lo alimentó y bajo cual carga.

Saludos!


----------



## lei77o (Mar 24, 2009)

bueno, gracias por contestar.

Entonces me surje otra pregunta...

¿Que tan seguro es armar un circuito con un 7805?
Mi idea es hacer un simple trabajo, pero estaria funcionando muy lejos de mi supervision. ¿Que pasa si da la casualidad de q se quema? ¿Puede ser peligroso?

Yo recuerdo que la vez que se me quemo, yo lo agarre relativamente a tiempo, y apenas quemo un poquito el protoboard....
Pero no se que ocurriria si nadie esta al tanto como para cortar la alimentacion..


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 24, 2009)

Mientras te mantengas dentro de los margenes de operacion el 7805 no tiene por que fallar nunca..., en cuanto a problemas por cortos circuitos y sobrecalentamientos extras existen fusibles termicos y fusibles normales que resuelven ese tipo de problemas, es malo dejarle todo el trabajo de seguridad al 7805 aun sabiendo que tiene protecciones internas contra cortos y sobretemperaturas

En este tema puedes ver algunas sugerencias para un diseño de una fuente que debe funcionar sin supervision

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-alimentacion-12-0-12-2a-dure-mas-5-anos-18741/


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 24, 2009)

lei77o dijo:
			
		

> ¿Que tan seguro es armar un circuito con un 7805?
> Mi idea es hacer un simple trabajo, pero estaria funcionando muy lejos de mi supervision. ¿Que pasa si da la casualidad de q se quema? ¿Puede ser peligroso?
> 
> Yo recuerdo que la vez que se me quemo, yo lo agarre relativamente a tiempo, y apenas quemo un poquito el protoboard....
> Pero no se que ocurriria si nadie esta al tanto como para cortar la alimentacion..


Si se te quemo antes, vaya uno a saber que moco te mandaste o que situacion particular tuviste con la entrada o salida (picos de tension?, inversion de la polaridad?... la lista es interminable).  
Ahora queres saber si es confiable cuando en ningun momento se te cruzo por la cabeza describir el circuito ni el tipo de carga, ni de cuando se te quemo ni ahora.
En resumen, el peligro no es el 7805 sino vos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2009)

lei77o dijo:
			
		

> ¿Que tan seguro es armar un circuito con un 7805?
> Mi idea es hacer un simple trabajo, pero estaria funcionando muy lejos de mi supervision. ¿Que pasa si da la casualidad de q se quema? ¿Puede ser peligroso?



Mirá, deben haber unas...cuatro millones de formas de asegurar que no le pase nada al circuito si falla el regulador de alimentación, pero si no muestras CUAL ES EL CIRCUITO QUE ESTAS HACIENDO, no sigas preguntando por que acá NADIE ES ADIVINO NI TIENE LA BOLA DE CRISTAL.

Y si es para un trabajo, antes de preocuparte por cosas tan sofisticadas deberías evaluar cuanto cuesta lo que querés proteger y cuales son los efectos que acarrea si falla. Por que te imaginarás que invertir un par de miles de horas hombre mas otros cientos de miles de dólares para cuidar la alimentación del reloj despertador de Doña Rosa, que  si no suena a las 7:30 hs la señora se pierde la novela por la radio...no es la mejor inversión que puedes hacer.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 25, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> ...te imaginarás que invertir un par de miles de horas hombre mas otros cientos de miles de dólares para cuidar la alimentación del reloj despertador de Doña Rosa, que  si no suena a las 7:30 hs la señora se pierde la novela por la radio...no es la mejor inversión que puedes hacer.



Es que es una radionovela muy buena. ¡Y no la repiten!

Fuera de broma, se ve con muchísima frecuencia ese tipo de planteos de sistemas sofisticadísimos para proteger la lamparita del farol de la puerta... En eso tenés mucha razón.
¿Qué circuito estás armando Lei77o?

Saludos


----------



## lei77o (Mar 25, 2009)

Bueno, nuevamente agradezco a todos por responder.

Aca les paso mi circuito. Seguramente hay muchas cosas que estan mal, no se rian, soy amateur =P.
Asi que espero que si ven alguna cosa que este mal, me lo comenten.






De paso les dejo otra pregunta:
De poner un fusible. Lo pongo antes del regulador, no ?


Muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Mar 25, 2009)

Ahora sí...

A la salida del 7805 hay tres pulsadores y un PIC conectados. No sé qué harán los pulsadores, pero si no hay grandes consumos no debería haber problemas. 
Lo más probable es que si el regulador falla quede abierto y se acabó la alimentación, con lo que el PIC se apaga y listo. 

Lo del fusible que comentás está bien: Va a la entrada del 7805, aunque el regulador tiene protección contra cortos, así que no se me hace muy necesario.

Respecto del diseño... ¿Qué se conecta a los varios SV(X) y qué abren/cierran los pulsadores e interruptores? ¿Qué tiene que hacer el circuito?

Saludos


----------



## lei77o (Mar 25, 2009)

los pulsadores son pulsadores comunes y corrientes.

y los cada par de SV se le va a aplicar a unos leds.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 25, 2009)

Hola Lei77o:

Realmente no entendí mucho de lo que va conectado al circuito.
Supongo que andará... O no... O ninguna de las dos.

El 7805 va a caminar bien mientras tenga hasta 1A de corriente más o menos.

Saludos


----------



## Daoíz (Mar 26, 2009)

Sobre el tema de querarse los regualdores, yo les uso mucho tanto el 7805 como el 7809 y una vez pego un petardazo un 7809 porque creo que tocó un cable pelado que tenia tensión (muy baja, unos 10 voltios) en la zona negra del regulador.

Llego a saltar un cacho de regulador (la cascarilla negra) por los aires y el regulador estaba apagado.

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 26, 2009)

Tambien puede resultar que tu 7805 sea "pirata" ese tema se ha estado viendo mucho ultimamente.... 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/


----------



## lei77o (Mar 31, 2009)

bueno, ahora me surje una  cuestion nueva....
el problema es que el regulador me esta andando mal....  me entrega 4.3 V . (asi le lleguen 8/12V)
Y yo la verdad q necesito 5V exactos... en el peor caso, 4,8V (Como indica la hoja de datos)
¿Porque puede ser que no me este andando bien ?


----------



## venado_bike (Mar 31, 2009)

Probaste cambiar el Regulador? Porque es muy raro que entregue menos!  


Saludos..


----------



## Daoíz (Abr 1, 2009)

yo los uso mucho y eso es super extraño, tiene que estar mal.

Cuanta corriente le metes?


----------



## mabauti (Abr 1, 2009)

utilizas los capacitores que se recomiendan a la entrada y a la salida?


----------



## lei77o (Abr 6, 2009)

sip, los uso. 
Desconecte todo, y volvi a armarlo, y ahora anda bien!

Ahora tengo otra duda...
Si quiero tener una proteccion contra inversion de polaridad....

habia pensado en esto:







pero despues vi que usan este metodo:






Cual deberia utilizar? 
gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2009)

lei77o dijo:
			
		

> sip, los uso.
> Desconecte todo, y volvi a armarlo, y ahora anda bien!
> 
> Ahora tengo otra duda...
> ...



Este esquema es el de una verdadera protección contra inversión de polaridad, aunque pueden haber variantes, dependiendo de que busques.



			
				lei77o dijo:
			
		

> pero despues vi que usan este metodo:



Esto no es protección contra inversión de polaridad. Lo que hace este esquema es proteger el regulador frente a:
1) Descargas de los capacitores de salida del circuito (los que van luego del regulador) y eventual conexión de una fuente de tensión a la salida del regulador (este es el diodo de arriba)
2) Este nunca supe para que corno lo ponían, pero puede ser (este es el diodo de abajo):
    a) Que alguien conecte una fuente de tensión a la salida del regulador, pero con polaridad invertida.
    b) Que sea un protección contra inversión de polaridad a la entrada, con la idea de que vuele el fusible del secundario del transformador, si es que hay alguno puesto ahí.

Saludos!


----------



## lei77o (Abr 10, 2009)

bueno, gracias!

entonces pongo el diodo en serie a la entrada del circuito para proteccion contra inversion de polaridad


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 10, 2009)

El 7805 no cuenta con proteccion contra cortos en la entrada, por lo que si el voltaje de salida es mayor que el de entrada se forman corrientes inversas muy peligrosas dentro del regulador que llevan a su destruccion

Al colocar el diodo de arriba nos aseguramos que esto no suceda, cuando el voltaje de entrada sea menor a 0.7V - Vin el diodo conduce para mantener el voltaje de entrada lo mas alto posible


----------



## gina (Mar 12, 2011)

hola, entonces para protegerlo a la salida de un corto circuito, cuál esquema uso?


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Mar 12, 2011)

El esquema de los diodos me parece el mas adecuado, entrando en el tema de 7805 quemado solo se queman si ocurren 2 cosas: error humano y componente defectuoso o falso, sucede que acabo de quemar un 7812 marca ON se ven muy fragiles ademas de no estar disipado y gracias a un capacitor invertido y tengo un 7805 Motorola de mas de 10 años que sirve muy bien para hacer pruebas y jamas ha mostrado fallos de hecho es el mas preciso de los que he checado, consegui unos marca ST que se ven mas robustos y acerca del esquema esta fuente es mi inspiracion.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 12, 2011)

gina dijo:


> hola, entonces para protegerlo a la salida de un corto circuito, cuál esquema uso?



La linea de reguladores LM78xx LM79xx ya poseen protección interna por sobre-calentamiento y sobre-consumo sobre su salida (Cortocircuito).


----------



## gina (Mar 12, 2011)

muchas gracias por sus respuestas, me han ayudado mucho


----------

